# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Avi Avital - Between Worlds

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
Avi Avital - Between Worlds

Deutsche Grammophon has announced the pending release of Avi Avital's Between Worlds, set for release on January 17, 2014. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Looks really good, judging by the video.

----------


## JeffD

I loved that video and I need this album..  I especially like what Avi says at 2:00 about the depth of the mandolin and the opportunity for discovery. It is my own experience as well. Its why I enjoy playing the mandolin more than I enjoy playing any particular genre of music on the mandolin. 

I love the sound of those Kerman mandolins. Wow. Maybe its just the production, but wow.

----------


## DougC

It is so nice to see the other musicians interviewed. Avi has a great respect for the ensemble and the sounds that can come if everyone has a creative input. It is also nice to hear what he likes and not just what the big recording company demands. I guess they are giving artists more artistic control now days. In any case I like what I hear so far. Can't wait for the CD.

----------


## Nick Royal

The YouTube was really very nice!  I love the section on how the mandolin speaks to him!  I will get the cd in January...if it
doesn't come to me as a Christmas gift.
Nick

----------


## Londy

Lots of passion here. It will be a great CD I am sure of it.

----------


## Keith Newell

I am very impressed. I will own this album.
Keith

----------


## Ken_P

Giving the new album a first listen and loving it so far! Something strange, though - the track listing seems to be different depending on where you order. I got it from Google, and it has 24 tracks, Amazon the same. Most other sites list 25, and iTunes has 27(!). What's going on here? More distressing still, the missing track is the excerpt from the Dvorak "American" quartet, which I was really looking forward to. It's too late to get a refund from Google and I'm not paying again just for one track. Is there a reason different outlets got different versions? This is a trend I absolutely despise - why punish fans because they buy from the wrong vendor?

----------

padawan

----------


## Jim Garber

You are correct, Ken. I am an emusic subscriber and they have the 24 track version for $8.99 which is missing Baal Shem, Vocalise and the Dvorak. Amazon also only has the 24 track version. The iTunes version costs $3 more with those three tracks. I wonder if this is a iTunes only arrangement with the record label?

----------

padawan

----------


## Jim Garber

This sounds wonderful. I just listened to a few of the excerpts. 

However,  I am an emusic subscriber and they have the 24 track version for $8.99 which is missing (I think) Baal Shem, Vocalise and the Dvorak. Amazon also only has the 24 track version. The iTunes version with 27 tracks costs $3 more. I wonder if this is a iTunes only arrangement with the record label?

Why would the record label release different versions of this recording?

----------


## russintexas

I checked the album out on Spotify this morning. What was really intriguing is that each of the pieces has an introduction, explaining the instruments used and how the arrangement was constructed. It's a level of insight into the creation that one normally doesn't get.

----------


## padawan

Timely thread!   I just noticed this was out and was going to order it. 
I'll now be most careful about where I aquire it.   I'd hate to miss out out. 

 Thank you!!

----------


## bratsche

Wait - are you guys talking about audio downloads, or does the actual Deutsche Grammophon disc differ from one source to another?

bratsche

----------


## Jim Garber

It looks like the DG according to *Amazon*, the disc only has the 24 tracks.

----------


## Ken_P

It's even more confusing than that, because the DG website lists 25 tracks as well. What's going on here, and is there any recourse for those of us stuck with incomplete versions?

----------


## coletrickle

What is the deal with the extra disc on Spotify? It is a recording of awesome "notes" as read by Avi on each track and his approach. Is that on the downloaded version and/or the CD? This is all very confusing and I don't see it anywhere except Spotify. Looks like iTunes has three bonus tracks (noted as bonus in the listing).

----------


## foldedpath

Maybe this will help clear things up, or not: 

Amazon is selling the CD with 24 tracks, but they're also selling the MP3 download version as 26 tracks with a 27th item listed as "Digital Booklet: Between Worlds (Album only). Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Between-Worlds...itle_0?ie=UTF8

Track #25 is listed as "25 Bloch: Baal Shem - 2. Nigun (Solo Version / Bonus Track)", and track #26 is "Ravel: Vocalise en Forme de Habanera (Bonus Track)." 

The use of the term "Bonus Track" usually means it's something released as a digital download only, and not included on a CD release. I assume that would include "track" or item #27, the digital booklet. I guess you're supposed to buy these tracks separately if you only bought the CD, but then Amazon confuses things by offering the digital booklet only with the full MP3 album purchase.

To further confuse things, Amazon is listing an "import" version of the CD that won't be available until January 28, and will cost a whopping $34.47 USD. Don't know what the deal is with that one, because tracks aren't listed. Maybe it includes a physical printed booklet at that price? Here's the link below, for what it's worth. If I pick this up at some point, I'll just get the MP3 album version which seems to have all the tracks.

http://www.amazon.com/Between-Worlds...=music&ie=UTF8

----------


## coletrickle

Amazon does not appear to have the Dvorak, which must be an iTunes exclusive.

----------


## Jim Garber

As coletrickle noted, there is no Dvorak... here is the last few tracks on the iTunes download. You get the extra track for the same price as the Amazon. Very strange, IMHO.

----------


## JeffD

The audio CD for sale on Amazon UK has 25 tracks. Won't be available till Jan 20.

----------


## bratsche

Dang, if I get this, I want the Dvorak, but I want nothing to do with itunes on my computer ever again.... waaah!   :Crying:  

Maybe it's time to just wait until the dust settles before getting anything...

bratsche

----------


## JeffD

Wow two threads on this.

Well, the audio CD available on Amazon UK has 25 tracks. Won't be available till Jan 20.

----------


## Jim Garber

I think that is what I will do. I wrote to Avi... maybe he has a clue why they did that.

----------

padawan

----------


## Ken_P

To redirect the conversation - I do want to talk about the music, too, which is wonderful! For me, the highlight is the back to back tracks of Villa-Lobos and Piazzolla right in the middle. It's pretty much a perfect summation of what he's going for on this album and I love it.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Merged the two concurrent identical threads as both have information that is similar and of interest on the same subject.

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

Speaking of which, Avi is playing tomorrow night at Weill Recital Hall at Carnegie in New York. Unfortunately, the concert is currently sold out. The woman at the ticket office told me that sometimes there are last minute cancellations, so I will probably check and see what happens.

----------


## Jim Garber

Sad to say, he who hesitates... I called the other day and the NY concert is sold out. They said to call again for cancellations but not yet and it is too late for me to go. If anyone is in New York City and happens to be near Carnegie right before the shoe it might be possible to get extremely last minute tickets, but no guarantee.

I was looking fwd to hearing one of those Kerman mandolins.

For those of us who can't be there, there is this enjoyable video of Avi:

----------

mandogerry

----------


## JH Murray

Sadly itunes is not listing it for sale in Canada. Pity.

----------


## bratsche

Ken_P was there at the concert, and posted this review earlier today.

bratsche

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Londy

Not sure if anyone is aware but, you can download Spotify  and type the artist, then it shows all available artist CDs, click and enjoy! There are a few ads to deal with but at least you can get a full listen before you buy.  Whats better, you can save it in your play list, you can listen to the radio which also provides indy music that matches your liking.  Its pretty cool for free.  Can't hurt to try and maybe get exposed to new music.  Get inspired!

I was able to listen to the entire CD on Spotify and it is very creative for sure.  Sort of classified as world music in my mind.  It makes sense because I think his goal is to show versatility in the mandolin and offer more credibility than the instrument is getting. There are many talented artists now fighting this good fight. I like his passion.

----------


## Ed Goist

From Deutsche Grammophon's twitter page this morning:
_Listen to Avi Avital speak about his new album Between Worlds and explore the music._

----------


## Gelsenbury

I have bought the album and really, really like it. I'm not competent to provide a more detailed critique, but this recording straddles classical and folk music with stunning virtuosity and an audible soul that does justice to both genres. Very tasteful, interesting, and a thing of beauty. Do give it a listen.

----------


## Jim Garber

I just downloaded on iTunes. I am looking to giving it a good listen.

----------

